# Linux Bootdisk ohne Linux?



## BeaTBoxX (6. April 2004)

Hiho zusammen,

hab ein kleines Problemchen:

Mir ist ein kleiner 486er embedded Rechner in die Finger gekommen, und ich moechte das kleine Ding da klein & leise als Router , und wenns geht als FTP Server verwenden.
Nun mein Problem: Booten von CD is nich  
Ich möchte ein Debian installieren, also dachte ich na gut, Bootdisk, dann wird das schon klappen.
Aber woher  bekomm ich sowas? Wenn ich google bekomme ich nur Hits wie man unter Linux ne Linux Bootdisk erstellt. Ich hab nur Windowsrechner zur Verfügung.
Kann mir wer von euch sagen, wie ich da ne Bootdisk erstellen kann, um dann von CD das  Betriebssystem zu installieren? 

Danke 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## KingMoney (6. April 2004)

Bessert mich aus, wenn ich mich irre, aber du müsstest doch eigentlich nur mit der Windows Bootdisk die CD-ROM Treiber installieren. Dann kannst du mit CD booten.

mfg King


----------



## Sway (6. April 2004)

Du kannst auch per Diskette Debian Installieren. Und zwar mit Netinstall

http://www.debian.de/distrib/floppyinst


----------



## BeaTBoxX (6. April 2004)

Das mit dem netinstall is nich ganz sooo einfach.. Die Netzwerkkarten sind nämlich pcmcia  *g* Muss ich erstma guggn wie ich da anstelle.


----------



## gothic ghost (6. April 2004)

@ BeaTBoxX
hi,
schau dir das mal an 
für deinen " kleinen " eine Möglichkeit ;-)


----------



## BeaTBoxX (7. April 2004)

Hmja das hatte ich auch schon im Sinn..
Aber  NUR mit Diskette waere Bloedsinn, weil ich wie gesagt gern nen ftp mit dabei haette..
Aber der 486er kommt irgendwie so garnicht mit der 40 GB Platte klar *g*


----------



## Sway (7. April 2004)

Ich weiss ja nicht, was du jetzt drauf hast. Ich nehme mal an Windows. 

Kann man nicht die Platte partitonieren, anschließend den inhalt der Debian CD eine eine Partition rüber kopieren und beim Netinstall die lokale Platte als Quelle in die /etc/apt/sources.list eintragen? Ich behaupte mal fast, das es so gehen müsste.

Klar, ist natürlich der umständlichste Weg


----------

